# Need help resizing a pic!!!!



## simplysweetphotograp (Aug 26, 2012)

I am new to this photography world.. I am trying to print at an online site,a 16 x 20, and the picture is getting cut off. how do i resize this picture to fit?? I am using picasa software. i am using a nikon 3100. I have tried everything and is just not working.... i am trying to print at adoromapic.com


Any help will be greatly appreciated... I have never had this issue before


----------



## CowgirlMama (Aug 26, 2012)

If the photo is not the dimensions you want, you'll have to crop it. I'm not really familiar with picasa, but you need to use a crop tool that lets you set the dimensions of the crop to 16X20. It might also be possible to crop it on adoromapic.


----------



## simplysweetphotograp (Aug 26, 2012)

CowgirlMama said:


> If the photo is not the dimensions you want, you'll have to crop it. I'm not really familiar with picasa, but you need to use a crop tool that lets you set the dimensions of the crop to 16X20. It might also be possible to crop it on adoromapic.



the crop method seems to cut off the pic to much.


----------



## Superfitz (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably can't print that photo at 16x20. This may help you see why...

http://www.westcoastimaging.com/wci/page/info/photoshoptip/tip25.html

Edit: I realize they are using photoshop in the link, but the basic theory is the same


----------



## CowgirlMama (Aug 26, 2012)

simplysweetphotograp said:


> CowgirlMama said:
> 
> 
> > If the photo is not the dimensions you want, you'll have to crop it. I'm not really familiar with picasa, but you need to use a crop tool that lets you set the dimensions of the crop to 16X20. It might also be possible to crop it on adoromapic.
> ...



Your only other option is to warp the picture and that will look awful.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 26, 2012)

simplysweetphotograp said:
			
		

> the crop method seems to cut off the pic to much.



Then you'll have to print at a different size. And from now on - try to leave space in the frame that way when you crop for print sizes you don't lose part of the photo.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 26, 2012)

If you don't want to lose anything by cropping, then you can go the other way and add some blank space to the image to change the aspect ratio.  It may look kind of funky, but you won't lose anything that way.

Example: I have this photo that is not formatted in a 16x20 aspect ratio:







I can either crop some of it off the sides to make it fit in that 16x20 aspect "frame" that I feel I need to put it into, or I can add some space to the top and bottom to make it fit, like this:






I think that looks kinda funky, but maybe if I added some wording to it, or a title on top and the my name as the photographer underneath, I could make it work a little better for me.

Anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2012)

The aspect ratio of a 16x20 is 16:20 = 16/20 = 0.8:1. Take the dimension of your image and divide them.  If you don't get 0.8 (or 1.25), you will have some of the image cut off.  You either need to crop your original image to a 0.8:1 (or 1.25:1) ratio, or resize _one _dimension or the other until you do.


----------

